# Bank Accounts



## Quintessential (16 Nov 2006)

My spouse is asian and holds a full residency card for Ireland.  She is not working as we are planning a family.  I cannot get any bank to open an account for her as she cannot get a household bill in her name.  She needs a bank account for that - catch 22.  They wont accept anything other than a household bill.

anyone know a way around this?


----------



## MugsGame (16 Nov 2006)

You don't need a household bill -- letter from Revenue or Social Welfare posted to her at your address will do. If she hasn't doesn't have a PPS number, get her assigned one and they should post something out.


----------



## Towger (16 Nov 2006)

The rules for opening an account can be found at : 

The letter from social welfare is a good idea, request a PPS number for her and then inform Revenue you are married an look for her allowances to the transferred to you.  I think she will get a Tax Certificate in her name, it will show the split of allowances between the two of you. It is also possible to get bills in both names, so you can ring up the ESB etc and ask to change the name Mr A and Mrs B footcandles.
My wife is also asian and having worked in banks in her own country is amased at them here. AIB cashed a post dated cheque on her last year. When she went to complain they could not care less. She would have been fired if she did it in her bank. BOI think she is a man, but that is another story.

Towger.


----------



## Perplexed (17 Nov 2006)

If your wife has an Irish driving licence with her current address on it that will also be accepted as proof of address.

It's a legal requirement to have proof of ID & proof of address. Those of us that work in banking find it just as frustrating as the customers, but we have no choice in the matter. I could be fired if I open an a/c without the proper documentation. That's how serious it has become.


----------

